# I am afraid of monsters, I'm serious.



## yogonu (May 2, 2009)

So You guys are going to think I am a freak for this but maybe someone else does this. 

Sometimes I think things, like if I don't get onto my bed in less than 3 seconds after turning of my light They will get me, monsters will take me under my bed and eat me. Doesn't that sound childish and stupid. Or today I thought I have to jump right now because a hand is going to come out from under my bed and grab me, then drag me under to its layer. Or sometimes its things that are slightly more rational, like walking to another area of the room because the roof is going to collapse. Or the other day I had my hand up on the counter and I thought, someone is going to come in and hit my fingers with a hammer, so I took my hand off of the counter. Sometimes I think if I don't move my leg the spider that is sitting under it will bite me and kill me. Of course there never has been a spider, or a hand, or a monster, the roof hasn't collapsed and no one has ever come in randomly to smash my fingers with a hammer. I still can't help it though, I find myself questioning what if, what if I don't jump and the monster does get me. I am so crazy, What is wrong with me?

I told you, now you think I am a freak eh? But seriously What could Have caused this.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Ocd?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OCD or anxiety with "magical thinking" like walk on a crak, break your mother's back kind of thing. It's nothing.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah that does sound like ocd. I know, I have ocd and the thoughts and worries can get pretty strange...


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Agreed....OCD :yes
I sometimes have thoughts like if I can do this then this other thing will turn out ok. I'm not ritualistic and I usually don't pay any attention to them, but they're there. And I think I've done the scared something's under my bed when the lights go out jump before as well....been a while though. Like little kid while.


----------



## yogonu (May 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will do some research on OCD then.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Sometimes when I sleep I get scared from bumps and creeks, as if someone has broken into the house. I get it quite often actually. I had another fear about a ghost I saw in a play. Like, I thought if I would turn around and open my eyes she would be there. That only happened for one night though. I get scared and anxious really easily, you're not alone


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

ocd based off fears you had as a child


----------

